# how old do y'all think my tegu might be



## spartan103 (Feb 8, 2015)

Here is my columbian tegus Clyde he is 1 ft 7 in, the place I got him said he was a year and a half old when I got him 2 months ago but he has grown a lot. How old do u think he is?


----------



## N8bub (Feb 8, 2015)

How much has Clyde grown since you've had him? 19 in at a year and a half seems small but if they hadn't been feeding him optimally it's possible?


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah they fed them cat food, both my tegus have grown considerably when I got th


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd say he's probably about a year old, depending on how well they fed him.


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Feb 13, 2015)

mine is a little bigger and is probably about 5-8 months old, but it depends on how much they fed him so he could be 6 months could be over a year.


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 13, 2015)

If they didn't give him the nutrition he needed and now I'm giving him a proper diet and say he is a year old it wouldn't have stunted his over all growth right?


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 14, 2015)

Not likely, I the wild these guys go through growth spurts based on food availability, they grow slower in the wild than they do in captivity, generally speaking, so once you have proper setups established and constant feeding taking place you can expect some bursts of growth with periods of slow growth and feeding every so often. 

You may be asking if his maximum potential size could be affected by improper care at first? And it is possible that instead of growing to 5 feet in length he may only reach 4 or 4.5 feet in length but he may still reach his max potential regardless.


----------



## spartan103 (Feb 14, 2015)

I thought mail Columbians only get to 3-31/2 feet?


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 14, 2015)

I only put that for comparison, not for actual sizes lol. My male black and white is about 4.5 so I use that size subconsciously.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 14, 2015)

Josh said:


> I'd say he's probably about a year old, depending on how well they fed him.




Yes, I would also guess around a year old. Diet can play a huge factor in size. I took in 2 argentines that were 2 years only and less than 2ft long. At the time they were fed once a week so they were smaller than average. Within a few months they really started to blow up and within a year there was no evidence that they ever had delayed growth.


----------

